# Late night pheasant



## PoachingPikeyBastard (Mar 18, 2016)

Hen pheasant from tonight,snapped my pouch don't know how Iv managed this but got the lil beauty hanging up now ready for next weeks tea so all is good


----------



## PoachingPikeyBastard (Mar 18, 2016)

Forgot pictures haha


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks to be a tasty score!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

PoachingPikeyBastard said:


> Forgot pictures haha


 nice one dude, love it


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice supper alright, um...sorry, tea. Night shots seem to be harder for me so I can fully appreciate not only your good aim but also at night. Congrats!


----------



## PoachingPikeyBastard (Mar 18, 2016)

Haha nice one mate think I had a bit of luck on my side and the pheasant was roosting at a nice good angle no branches in the way


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice one man! I must admit I'm more than a little envious of you... Hunting pheasant was actually my goal why I got back into slingshot shooting in the first place, some 4 years ago. But to date I have not managed to find a pheasant that would cooperate ????. 
The only places where they come within slingshot range, are not suitable for shooting... For example in a suburban park, or the parking lot of my dad's apartment building... When I'm out in the countryside they always seem to stay well out of range (40 yards or more... )

They may not be all that clever, but they're certainly savvy enough to keep themselves safe around here... Doing a dandy job outsmarting little old me.... Lol


----------

